# SSC at Playalinda 12/19 with CPN Aaron



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Nice place. Very cozy and secluded, but I hear it's a Zoo in summer. I left at 7:37 first line in the water about 10:15. Stopped at the Action Place on 406 to get bait. Seems like from Daytona on down (how far I don't know) they specialize in live bait. They had live shrimp, blue crab, fiddler crab, another kind of small crab they kept in water, and mullet. Got some frozen mullet and those itty bitty little frozen shrimp. They didn't even have clams. 

Did have a good time. Caught my personal bests in whiting and Bluefish. They grow them big down there. Whiting about 16". Blues I didn't measure, how big they were in my hand told me the story. Final tally 5 big blues and 1 big whiting, 1 finger whiting. 

Got to meet CPN Aaron. Cool dude, who loves to fish. What did you have 4 lines in the water Aaron?:fishing:

Did lose something that made the line go slack on a whole finger mullet. He probably spit the hook long before I realized it was slack. Really good place to fish. Won't be the last time. 

Oh, yeah. Left about 1 but didn't get back until 4:30. There was some sort of accident on the way out, hunting or car I don't know. But someone was airlifted out. After the chopper left they still didn't open the road so I took Kennedy Pway North to US1 to 95.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

must have been bad to use a chopper.

first pic is awesome.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Gittin 'er done...

Looks like a good time, there Ed. Aaron is one of the guys I'd like to meet.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

It's only about 1 hour and 10min. drive for me..not too bad, but I would have liked to have caught more than I did which was only about 3 good sized blues. Ed, what do you do with all your bait once you've bought it? Refreeze it again till next time? I stopped at that Action Bait store on the way home...at least I made up for the 5oz.pyramids I lost....they were only 70 cents a piece...cheap!


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Pat, most of the time I do. In the freezer now I've got shrimp, mullet and fiddlers.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Shrimp*

You bought the frozen shrimp, right? You caught the whiting on the frozen shrimp? Did i ask that already?!


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

yeah it was a great time even if only the blues were biting. Before the guys got there I lost 2 slot drum in teh wash within 10 minutes.  I like the place at first light for the reds like that. After that all my finger mullet and cut mullet went to the blues. Not another type of fish. i did nail one 24" blue that was close to 7lbs who i was sure was my last crack at a red. Alas, only a blue.

Ed, you big exagerrater, I only had 3 rods out, I brought 4, but didn't have enough cut mullet to send out my short leader casting shark rig.

Yeah, RR, we defiantely have to hook up some time for yak fishing. I haven't fished the Brunswick/Islands area since I spent a summer at my Uncle's between semesters (2002). The fishing was unreal from the surf (for blacktips and sharpnose) and in the creeks. I just need to find a time when i can make the 3.5 hr jaunt up to GA and get a day license.

I tried every bait out there in every available trough. From the 100 yd second trough to the one at your feet with clams, shrimp, and mullet. Fleas were so small it wasn't funny; you would have needed 20 to hide a short shank 1 o/. Only blues at all casting locations. I stopped fishing for blues because I lost too many rigs and was running out of rig material and didn't want to waste more floru on more blues. I just waited for bites, drank a beer, and read a good book. I left ~2:30 long after setting my gear up. Just decided to finsih my book and enjoy the awesome weather. It was great to meet up with Pat and Ed and wet a line. maybe next time you head to my neck of the woods it will produce like it normally does.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice*

Sounds like ya had a great time.


----------

